# Help with Bachmann Climax 50 Ton repair.



## guitarminator (Nov 17, 2009)

Is there a page that covers the repair/replacement of the trucks/drive? Has anyone purchased new trucks for Bachmann to complete this repair?


----------



## Old Maud (Aug 5, 2017)

Does this help?
Instructions to Repair Bachmann On30 Climax Gears


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

guitarminator said:


> Is there a page that covers the repair/replacement of the trucks/drive? Has anyone purchased new trucks for Bachmann to complete this repair?


What exactly is your issue? Split gears in the trucks or a gearbox issue?

If you purchased new trucks simply pull them and push the new ones on.

I once repaired the gearbox but ist a BIG pita and it quit service anyway. A new gearbox would have been the solution but...


----------



## guitarminator (Nov 17, 2009)

b12brother said:


> What exactly is your issue? Split gears in the trucks or a gearbox issue?
> 
> If you purchased new trucks simply pull them and push the new ones on.
> 
> I once repaired the gearbox but ist a BIG pita and it quit service anyway. A new gearbox would have been the solution but...


It's an HO not HoN I have split/ stripped gears. I bought new trucks and the main shaft from Bachmann. Thanks for the post !


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

The truck replacement takes about a minute they are held with some sort of a clip. I think there is an exploded view at the Bmann parts store, at least for the shay.

Yes i am talking about H0. If you ever have to change the Climax gearbox then take a day off.

Oh, I almost forgot, if you can get a set of the NWSL Shay replacement gears, they also fit the Climax trucks and the gearbox. I once repaired mine with those and worked perfectly until the gearbox failed.

If Bmann built the geared engines with metal gears from day 1 they would not have had the split gear-trouble.

I did not want to hijack your thread but it is always good to know about other issues of a locomotive.


----------



## guitarminator (Nov 17, 2009)

Now I replaced the trucks and the driveshaft. The engine still does not move forward. It would appear the internal gear is not turning. Where can I purchase this gear?


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

When applying power what is turning? 
The rods and driveshaft, just the driveshaft, just the rods or do you hear the motor running without anything moving?


----------



## guitarminator (Nov 17, 2009)

b12brother said:


> When applying power what is turning?
> The rods and driveshaft, just the driveshaft, just the rods or do you hear the motor running without anything moving?


I see the pistons moving but the trucks don't move. It moved slightly when It was fist placed on the tracks. It would appear the internal gear is slipping. I can move the gear with a screwdriver.


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

You mean a gear in the gearbox?
Like one of these?


----------



## guitarminator (Nov 17, 2009)

This one moves when I spin it with the tip of a screwdriver.


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok, seems you have a split gear in the gearbox. Bad news. If my memory serves me right you should not be able to move that gear because of the wormgear attached to the motor.

Because it would not be of any help for you to tell you what to do without images, take a look here it explaines the procedure and gives you a view inside the gearbox.

http://gearedsteam.blogspot.lu/2017/12/bachmann-ho-scale-climax-disassembly.html

I had a similar problem and solved it with shay parts.


















My big gear was split and the bevel gear too. I simply glued replacements in place where they still are but because of poor casting of the gearbox the gears don't mesh very good, the bearings don't sit where they should. IMO the design is faulty and they could have done it better by using a wormgear-combination in the gearbox. That's how I would have done it and how I am gonna do it when scratchbuilding a Climax-type Baldwin geared.

Hope this helps, working on this loco can be very, VERY frustrating.


Alain


----------



## guitarminator (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the instructions. I'm not sure at this point that I'm going to attempt this repair. I might be just selling as is and be done with it already.

The repair shaft you call out is listed as for the 3 truck, same for the 2 truck model?


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

I think so, but to be sure contact Bmann first.
Yes it ain't a novice repair. 

Alain


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

b12brother said:


> You mean a gear in the gearbox?
> Like one of these?


Sorry to be off topic of trains for a sec...what is this keyboard mat you have? Looks like a good working surface with tiny parts.


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

ravex1049 said:


> Sorry to be off topic of trains for a sec...what is this keyboard mat you have? Looks like a good working surface with tiny parts.


It is not a mat it is the lower part of the laptop.


Alain


----------

